Ask HN: Do you think Facebook will survive the privacy controversies? - arthurcolle
======
smt88
100%, yes. When was the last time the US killed a public company with legal
action? Enron? And that was a very different situation, and a far less
valuable company.

Banks like Wells Fargo have done astonishingly evil and illegal things and
gotten away with a slap on the wrist. Hard to see why FB would be different.

While Zuck is too rich and ruthless to ever be relegated to the sidelines of
power, we can at least hope FB gets broken up.

